# Aerator: Pull Behind vs Gas Powered



## youngaa1 (Aug 3, 2020)

Hey Everyone,

*Situation*: I have about 1 acre. I borrowed my dads pull behind core aerator for my own lawn (I've used it in the past on his own lawn). I tested in a section where I made the HOC 2 inches. I put a ton of weight on it and it still did not penetrate the soil (I did confirm the lever was in the correct position). Our soil is very hard to say the least.

*Possible Solution*: Rent a gas powered aerator (Ryan brand) and try that.

*Question for Everyone:* Has anyone had any experience with the gas powered ones where it has worked much better than the pull behind ones when the pull behind one was not able to penetrate the soil? I'm afraid to spend the money on renting a gas powered aerator if it's just going to produce the same results.

*Side Notes:* I do not have irrigation and attempting to water the entire lawn before aerating is just not practical in this situation unfortunately. I am aerating to help with compaction. I am also overseeding. I will be top dressing with some granular compost and any other amendments as needed based on my soil test.

Any input is appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Without softening hard soil with some water, you'll struggle to aerate effectively. Maybe time it right after a rain.

The gas powered do a better job IMO, but if a bunch of weight doesn't get the tines into the ground a gas one will just chip away as it moves.


----------



## youngaa1 (Aug 3, 2020)

Yeah, I was hoping for some rain to assist me in this matter but there doesn't seem to be any in the forecast for quite some time and we haven't had any decent rain in a while. I've never used the gas powered ones but was hoping they were far more effective in penetrating the ground no matter the condition. But that doesn't seem to be the case. I have the pull behind dethatcher and that is working great. Might just have to do the best I can with the tools I have.


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

I jist core aerated yesterday using a pull behind with 2 50 lb bags of urea on it. Worked great.

Do it after a nice rain. You need the water to lubricate the tines so they eject, as well as penetrate the soil.


----------



## sirwired (May 21, 2020)

How much was a "ton" of weight? The larger rental gas-powered models can weigh about ~300lb when ready to go. (200lb for the machine, and another 100lb in weights and a water-filled roller.) And they are generally narrower than the tow-behind models, so that weight is more-concentrated.


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

I have a Turf Aire I use with my tractor. It mounts on the 3ph. I'm guessing the unit weighs 150 lbs and I add another 200lbs to it. We have red clay soil here in Tennessee which can be hard to penetrate unless the soil is pretty damp from rain. I'd try to time it after a day or two of rain and see how it does.


----------



## youngaa1 (Aug 3, 2020)

It had about 100lbs (maybe a smidge more) of weights on it. I forgot I had some 50lb bags of fertilizer sitting around (good mention!). I think I'll see if I can keep the weights on and also add 2, 50lb bags to get close to 200lbs of weight total. If I can get it to stay on it and it still doesn't work, then I know for sure water would be the only solution.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

This is about how my spring aeration went this year. Borrowed a neighbors tow-behind because the gas powered unit I had rented was whuppin' my azz (was well over 90 deg that day). 200lbs on it and couldn't get it to pull good cores. The rental unit did just fine. For an acre, a stand-on type unit would get 'r done in record time, penetrate even better, and be MUCH easier on you.


----------



## youngaa1 (Aug 3, 2020)

Yeah, I looked at renting the ride on ones as I have read the same thing online (how effective they can be) but the closest one is nearly $900 to rent.  ...not surprised. And that is probably about the price I'd pay to have a company aerate the entire area.

I added more weight to it tonight. Was over 200lbs and it still would not penetrate the soil. In a few spots it maybe went 1/8 inch deep, but that was it. Unfortunately, like everyone has said/suggested, water is my only friend at this point. I'd have to do it manually...and to try and time all that correctly just isn't possible.

Luckily, the dethatcher and the spike aerator I have work well to work the soil just about right for seed and other granular soil amendments. It's a decent overseeding project on ~37K sq.ft of grass I planted last fall, so a little turn of the soil just a tad (without ripping up the grass that is established) is the best I can do at the moment.


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

Dude. Soil needs to be soft. Its really that simple. Even if it penetrated the soil it wont eject the cores properly.

I have silty clay soil and all the weight will do if it's dry is bend or break the tines.

Check your tines to make sure they don't need sharpened, replaced, aren't bent etc.


----------



## youngaa1 (Aug 3, 2020)

Naw man, I get it. I was hoping the gas powered ones might provide a different result when the soil isn't somewhat wet but that obviously is not the case.

Yeah, the tines are in good shape. Checked them before starting.

Oh well this time around. Next time I want to do one I won't be restricted to doing it around an overseed so I'll be able to time it after a good rain.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

youngaa1 said:


> Yeah, I looked at renting the ride on ones as I have read the same thing online (how effective they can be) but the closest one is nearly $900 to rent.  ...not surprised. And that is probably about the price I'd pay to have a company aerate the entire area.
> 
> I added more weight to it tonight. Was over 200lbs and it still would not penetrate the soil. In a few spots it maybe went 1/8 inch deep, but that was it. Unfortunately, like everyone has said/suggested, water is my only friend at this point. I'd have to do it manually...and to try and time all that correctly just isn't possible.
> 
> Luckily, the dethatcher and the spike aerator I have work well to work the soil just about right for seed and other granular soil amendments. It's a decent overseeding project on ~37K sq.ft of grass I planted last fall, so a little turn of the soil just a tad (without ripping up the grass that is established) is the best I can do at the moment.


Say whaaaat??!! $900? Sunbelt Rentals will rent you a stand-on for $230/day. Your local Home Depot tool rental will probably offer a similar machine and half-day rates.

https://www.sunbeltrentals.com/equipment/detail/1159/0700057/ride-on-aerator/


----------



## youngaa1 (Aug 3, 2020)

MasterMech said:


> youngaa1 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, I looked at renting the ride on ones as I have read the same thing online (how effective they can be) but the closest one is nearly $900 to rent.  ...not surprised. And that is probably about the price I'd pay to have a company aerate the entire area.
> ...


That price was actually from Sunbelt Rentals. It included having it shipped to my house and picked up. The problem is the closest one in Michigan with the ride on aerator is in Detroit...well over 50 miles away. Basically, nearly $600 for shipping, taxes and surcharges for 1 day rental. Home Depot doesn't have any ride on aerators unfortunately.


----------

